
Dominic Cummings calls for 'weirdos and misfits' for No 10 jobs - fifloufo
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2020/jan/02/dominic-cummings-calls-for-weirdos-and-misfits-for-no-10-jobs
======
DanBC
He's been criticised previously for the way he tried to get people fired (not
in compliance with law) and his job ad is likely to also be unlawful in
England.

No matter what your politics are the rise of Spads and the weird amounts of
power they have should be concerning.

------
jjgreen
Woit's take on this:
[https://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=11537](https://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=11537)

------
sjclemmy
So does Dominic Cummings read HN?

